# I need ideas for Birdseye Maple



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just got two pieces of Birdseye maple from someone who bought it half price. So I got it cheaper than that :yes: 10 bucks
2 pieces..1" x 4" x 24" 4S

I do not have a bandsaw to resaw it. Any creative ideas? I thought about resawing on my TS but I have heard good and bad things about that.

Box, pic frame.......


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Send it to me. I'll run it thru my bandsaw and send some of it back to you. :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You can resaw with the table saw. You may loose more width than a bandsaw since you will need to make two passes at about half the depth. I have done this a few times. I always seem to get a slight difference in cut resulting in a marked line which need to be sanded, losing more thickness.

You can think about using this in a board. I have a board of highly figured curly maple. I wanted to use this in a cutting board. I have a bandsaw and had cut 1/2in thick pieces to glue side to side as book matched. This was not thick enough by itself for a board, so I made a board with two distinct designs.

This side was intended to be the cutting side. Craftman inspired.









This side was intended to be the decorative/display side. To compliment the curly maple I used curly walnut and cherry. The little pyramids are fake Craftman style pinned joints. Just glued on the top, used as feet for the cutting side.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

You can definitely resaw on the tablesaw. I did it a lot before I got my bandsaw a few years ago. You could also rip each piece in half and resaw the two halves to give you a look that is book matched but only on the two off cuts. I did that for this trunk I built for my lady friend. The legs and too panel are Birdseye and the main trunk is walnut.


----------

